# Adult body odor in 5 year old?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

In the last couple of months my daughter has developed strong body odor. Her armpits smell like a teenagers. We have tried bathing more frequently and washing her armpits but, like a teenager, if she runs around or is active she starts to stink. Does anyone else have this problem or should I be concerned about precocious puberty? The only other thing I have noticed concurrent with the body odor changes is she has all of a sudden became MAJORLY moody. She is stomping around, hands on the hips, slamming doors, it's like a mini teenager. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Has she by any chance starting consuming soy on a regular basis? My friend's dd started with early underarm odor. Friend stopped letting her have daily soymilk and the odor disappeared.


----------



## HappyHeathen (Nov 27, 2007)

My girls (8 & 9 now) started getting "stinky armpits" (their term) when they were about 6-7. Smells like old onions, possibly TMI...Anyway, bathing did nothing, so I got some vegetable based deodorant, it works fabulously! We are using some lovely smelling stuff from etsy now, their favorite scent is "Stinky Hippy"







I refuse to use or buy antiperspirants, so the veg. stuff is a great alternative.
Oh, and they aren't allowed any soy besides edamame(sp?) maybe 2 times a month. All we could figure out was that maybe it is just genetics, hubby's family all have really bad B.O., his mom and sisters have a real problem with it. I, on the other hand, always smell like a rose







The girls in his family also develop and go through puberty early, they tend to be a bit bigger boned and umm...chunkier than the girls in my family. Oddly, thought, my older daughter is built like his family and the younger one is very small and slight, like I was. They both have stinky armpits, though









HTH


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

No she never has soy and we limit dairy. It doesn't smell like onions or any odor like that, it smells like adult BO.


----------



## AmandaGRB (Aug 30, 2004)

My 6 yo DS also has this. I, too, am wondering if I should be concerned about precocious puberty. I haven't seen any other signs like hair or anything. He has always been moody, so that's nothing new either. My DH says it is fine and nothing to worry about. Me, I'm not so sure. I have wondered if it is related to milk consumption and am going to be doing an elimination to check it out.

Bathing did nothing for him either. I have given him some cornstarch based powder to use and that seems to help.

Amanda


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have heard good results from using a zinc supplement in this situation.


----------



## woo27ks (Jan 15, 2003)

When my ds was 5, he developed adult bo. I mean it wasn't just stinky, little boy - it was man odor. Our doctor was not worried - there were no other signs of early development. He showers more frequently and he uses an all-natural deodorant.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Personally, I take things like this seriously. Many soy products can sneak into our diets in packaged and/or processed foods. If there's really no soy consumption, I'd start looking at other possible sources of hormones, like dairy and meats. HTH.


----------

